# Can't capture any desktop sound. Help?



## poltnkowka (Sep 28, 2020)

So I've been trying to capture some Spotify or YouTube music but the configuration only has the ''disabled'' option. I can only change Mic/Auxiliary audio but, you know, I want to record my desktop's sound.
I added a screenshot of my settings.

I have macOS Catalina 10.15.7.

Thx


----------



## InteractiveDNA (Sep 28, 2020)

I never recommend Macs for Multimedia. Anyway way here goes:

Mac does not allow any audio source to an Open Source software like OBS. Sometimes it does, but you better play the lottery, better chances there. The solution is to download a audio software to allow Mac to show an audio feed in OBS. I don’t remember now the name of it, but after you find on the search, you meed to tell Mac to where you want the audio to play. Got it? On the settings of Mac. It is a pain.

The better solution is to Install Parallel on a Mac using as a virtual OS like Windows 10. With that you have the both world in one computer. You install OBS and there you go! it works!

See more for creating the best stream setup at https://www.youtube.com/c/InteractiveDNA


----------



## NotCharming@All (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi Poltnkwka,

there is a sticky thread on top of this forum explaining this issue and offering a solution.





						How to capture desktop audio on Mac
					

Desktop audio on Mac currently requires a second program to help OBS capture it, since macOS does not provide a way to capture audio built-in. You can accomplish this with a program called iShowU.




					obsproject.com
				




I was running into this issue as well.
Personally I prefer to work with Mac but will give the PC version a chance as well.

Regards
Matthias


----------

